
Open-Source Retreat 2016 grantees - krithix
https://stripe.com/blog/open-source-retreat-2016-grantees
======
davexunit
Congrats to my friend and fellow GNU hacker Chris Webber for receiving this
grant!

~~~
gobengo
I met Chris last week at the W3C Social WG F2F and he was awesome. +1 the
congrats! And link to one of his projects:
[http://mediagoblin.org/](http://mediagoblin.org/)

